# '90 V8q found in u-pull it junkyard



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

'90 V8q found in Harrys U-pull it junkyard in hazelton pa.. car had low miles and was hit on drivers side.. so im sure it was running/driving fine it was untouched, the only thing my buddy took off it was the wheels (UFO rotors were still there) and i got the taillights. thats it engine and trans and interior was untouched.
had leather interior and automatic. rare to see a V8 let alone one in a junkyard.....let alone one in a u-pull it yard. (engine is $100, trans is $50, etc...ie..cheap parts)
go for it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: '90 V8q found in u-pull it junkyard (jordanvw)*

pull it and sell it man, thats money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: '90 V8q found in u-pull it junkyard (gidrew)*

a complete engine w/harness is worth about $500-700. i reccommend selling it to scotapotch







he wants an engine for his car.


----------

